# MASTERofBETTING free trial (30days)



## masterofbetting (Nov 1, 2019)

Over the next 30 days his plays will be posted free of charge right here in this thread, visit often and witness first hand his quality. GL


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 1, 2019)

November 1. Hockey, Slovakia,

VIP tip:
*Nove Zamky - Ban. Bystrica*
Tip: 2 (-1 ah)
1.72

bet 1000€ win (720€)
GL


*FREE tips*

Today
18:30    Hannover - Sandhausen
Tip: 12.04Today
19:10Liefering - FC Juniors
Tip: 11.85Today
20:00Den Bosch - Helmond
Tip: 11.50


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 2, 2019)

November 2. Fotbal, England

VIP:
*Man. City - Southampton*
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.83

bet 1000€ win (830€)
GL

Statistic
1-0  (+720)

Join to Telegram group








						Telegram: Contact @MASTERofBETTING1
					






					t.me


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 3, 2019)

November 3. Fotball, Germany

*Augsburg - Schalke*
Tip: Over 2,5
1.81

bet 1000€ win (810€)
GL

Statistic
2-0 (+1560)

Join to Telegram group








						Telegram: Contact @MASTERofBETTING1
					






					t.me


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 4, 2019)

November 4. Fotball, England

*Stoke - West Brom*
Tip: Over 10 corners
2.00

bet 1000€ win (1000€)
GL

Statistic
3-0 (+2370)

Join to Telegram group








						Telegram: Contact @MASTERofBETTING1
					






					t.me


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 5, 2019)

November 5. Fotball, Champions League

*Dortmund - Inter*
Tip: BTS yes
1.73

bet 1000€ win (730€)
GL

Statistic
3-1 (+1370)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 6, 2019)

November 6. Fotball, Sweden

*Brage - Kalmar*
Tip: Under 2.5
1.75

bet 1000€ win (750€)
GL

Statistic
4-1 (+2100)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 7, 2019)

November 7. Fotball, Europe League

*Basel - Getafe*
Tip: Under 2,5
1.79

bet 1000€ win 790€

Statistic
5-1 (+2850)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 8, 2019)

November 8. Fotball, England

*Norwich - Watford*
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.72

bet 1000€ win (+720€)
GL

Statistic
5-2  (+1850)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 9, 2019)

November 9. Fotball, England

*Leicester - Arsenal*
Tip: Over 11 corners
1.90

bet 1000€ win (900€)
GL

Statistic
6-2 (+2570)


----------



## ken (Nov 9, 2019)

hi Masterofbetting, thanks for sharing such great tips. I wish to know how you come about with such tips! I see you bet mostly on corners, which is a pretty rare market. I hope am not asking for too much. 

Regards


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 10, 2019)

November 10. Fotball, Brazil

Ticket
*Cruzeiro - Atl. Mineiro*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Fortaleza - Ceara*
Tip: Over 8 corners
1.81

bet 1000€ win 810€
GL

Statistic
6-3 (+1570)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 11, 2019)

November 11. Fotball, Germany

*Karlsruher - Aue*
Tip: Over 2,5
1.85

bet 1000€ win 850€
GL

Statistic
7-3 (+2380)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 12, 2019)

November 12. Fotball

Ticket
*MK Dons - Wycombe*
Tip: BTTS yes
*Cheltenham - Newport*
Tip: Over 7 corners
2.10

bet 1000 win 1010€
GL

Statistic
7-4 (+1380)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 13, 2019)

No bet today

Statistic
8-4 (+2390)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 14, 2019)

November 14. Fotball

Ticket
*Bulgaria - Paraguay*
Tip: X2
*England - Montenegro*
Tip: Over 8 corners
1.86

bet 1000 win 860€
GL

Statistic
8-4 (+2390)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 15, 2019)

November 15. Fotball

Ticket
*Hvidovre - Fredericia*
Tip: BTTS yes
*Romania - Sweden*
Tip: Under 3.5 goals
1.87

bet 1000 win 870€
GL

Statistic
9-4 (+3250)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 16, 2019)

November 16. Fotball, Denmark Women

*KoldingQ - VSK Aarhus*
Tip: Over 9.5 corners
1.83

bet 1000 win 830€
GL

Statistic
10-4 (+4120)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 16, 2019)

November 16. Fotball, Euro 2020

*Austria - North Macedonia*
Tip: Corners (1 ah -4)
1,95

bet 1000 win 950€
GL

Statistic
10-4 (+4120)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 17, 2019)

November 17. Fotball, Mexico

*Real Canamy - CD Cuautla*
Tip: Over 9.5 corners
1.83

bet 1000 win 830€
GL

Statistic
11-5 (+3950)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 18, 2019)

November 18. Fotball, England U23

*Bolton U23 - Sheff Utd U23*
Tip: Over 9.5 corners
1,72

bet 1000 win 720€
GL

Statistic
12-5 +(4780)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 19, 2019)

November 19. Fotball, England

*Rochdale - Wrexham*
Tip: Over 9 corners
1.72

bet 1000 win 720€
GL

Statistic
13-5 (+5500)


----------



## Puds11 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jus





masterofbetting said:


> November 18. Fotball, England U23
> 
> *Bolton U23 - Sheff Utd U23*
> Tip: Over 9.5 corners
> ...


Wondering what site you use to find your stats. I use flashscore but it doesnt show corner stats for games like this one.


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 19, 2019)

Puds11 said:


> Jus
> Wondering what site you use to find your stats. I use flashscore but it doesnt show corner stats for games like this one.


 
watch this





						Bolton U23 vs Sheffield Utd U23 Odds | Premier League 2 U21 | 18.11.2019
					

Find the latest Bolton U23 vs Sheffield Utd U23 odds with SmartBets. Join us today and compare all odds on the Premier League 2 U21 match between Bolton U23 and Sheffield Utd U23 (18.11.2019).




					www.smartbets.com


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 20, 2019)

November 20. Fotball, Brazil

*Vila Nova - Oeste*
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.90

bet 1000 win 900€
GL

Statistic
14-5 (+6220)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 21, 2019)

November 21. Fotball, Brazil

*Sao Bento - Londrina*
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.72

bet 1000 win 720€
GL

Statistic
15-5 (+7120)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 22, 2019)

November 22. Fotball, Poland, Belgium

*Westerlo - OH Leuven*
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.83

bet 1000 win 830€

*MKS Puszcza - Odra Opole *
Tip: Over 10 corners
1.85

bet 1000 win 850€

Statistic
16-5 (+7840)

Join to Telegram group








						Telegram: Contact @MASTERofBETTING1
					






					t.me


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 23, 2019)

November 23. Fotball, England

Ticket
*Everton - Norwich*
Tip: Over 9 corners
*Hartlepool - Boreham Wood*
Tip: Over 8 corners
1,90

bet 1000 win 900€
GL

Statistic
17-6 (+7670)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 24, 2019)

November 24. Fotball, Italy

*Lecce - Cagliari*
Tip: Over 11 corners
1.90

bet 1000 win 900€
GL

Statistic
18-6 (+8570)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 25, 2019)

the game (Lecce - Cagliari) was postponed, it will be played on 25 November (today)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 26, 2019)

November 26. Fotball, England

Ticket
*Reading - Leeds*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Wrexham - AFC Fylde*
Tip: Over 8 corners
1.81

bet 1000 win 810€
GL

Statistic
19-6 (+9470)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 27, 2019)

November 27. Fotball

Ticket
*Slavia Prague U19 - Inter Milan U19*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Hull - Preston*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Chapecoense - Botafogo*
Tip: Over 7 corners
*KFUM - Kongsvinger*
Tip: Over 7 corners
2.68 (bet365)

bet 1000 win 1680€
GL

Statistic
20-6 (+10280)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 28, 2019)

November 28. Fotball, Brazil

*Campo Grande AC - Ceres RJ
9.5*
Tip: Over 9.5 corners
1,72 (bet365)

bet 1000 win 720€
GL

Statistic
21-6 (+11479)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 29, 2019)

November 29. Fotball

Ticket
*Bayern Munich II - Carl Zeiss Jena*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Austria Vienna II - Klagenfurt*
Tip: Over 9 corners
2.14 (bet365)

bet 1000 win 1140€
GL

Statistic
22-6 (+12199)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 30, 2019)

November 30. Fotball

*Fiorentina - Lecce*
Tip: Over 8 Corners
*Leeds - Middlesbrough*
Tip: Over 8 corners
*Forest Green - Carlisle*
Tip: Over 7 corners
2.09 (bet365)

bet 1000 win 1009€
GL

Statistic
22-7 (+11199)


----------



## masterofbetting (Nov 30, 2019)

Master of betting has informed us that his month is finished, but reminded us that good money management is key to long term success.

If you are interested in joining MofB in December you may do so at https://t.me/MASTERofBETTING1, still plenty of membership spots available, or if you would rather see his performance in December before you decide to join you may follow his performance at https://cornerprofessor.blogabet.com/

50€/month vip subscription

Thank you all for following during his free trial.

Statistic for November
22-8 (+10199) -bet 1000€
         (+1019) - bet 100€ bet

Success 73,3%


----------



## Puds11 (Nov 30, 2019)

masterofbetting said:


> Master of betting has informed us that his month is finished, but reminded us that good money management is key to long term success.
> 
> If you are interested in joining MofB in December you may do so at https://t.me/MASTERofBETTING1, still plenty of membership spots available, or if you would rather see his performance in December before you decide to join you may follow his performance at https://cornerprofessor.blogabet.com/
> 
> ...


Id like to sign up the telegram link wont let me reply


----------



## masterofbetting (Dec 1, 2019)

Chat with me hier








						Telegram: Contact @CORNERprofessor
					






					t.me


----------

